# leak isolation equipment for cast iron sewer under slab



## JPPlumber (Jul 30, 2014)

I have what I would consider a large amount of experience tracing out sewer and drain breaks with a Ridgid camera and Navi-track scout locator and can get right on top of them. I lack no confidence in my abilities with this equipment whatsoever.
I can also locate pressure piping slab leaks with geo-phones and an air compressor and if needed Navi-track Brick to trace copper. My confidence here is somewhat less, as also is my experience relative to the camera but I don't give up until I feel confident I can make a hole in the concrete and be close enough. I usually am.
My goal now is to locate "invisible" defects primarily in cast iron sewer under concrete. The weak point in PVC pipe is primarily at the fittings or change of direction and can normally be found with a camera. In Texas foundation repair is a huge business because of the shifting clay soil and I am getting more and more calls from homeowners generally when they are trying to sell a house about a foundation company doing a static test on the sewer system and it failed. Plumbing problems void warranties. They want a second opinion.
My only experience with isolating leaks like this is time consuming, push a test ball with a very long hose with a camera and slowly pulling it back, reinflate, refill etc. until it stops leaking, push a camera down, locate and boom 1 or 2 feet on the other side of the test ball. Not to mention I can't seem to find the long hoses that my previous boss had made up to a hundred feet, made of nylon I think and male and female schrader valve crimped on each end.
I've been getting emails from a company called Leaktronics and called them this week to ask about their equipment, a small microphone with I think 60' of line moved in 6" increments back up the line and listen for the "leaking" sound with headphones in a pipe during a static test I think (6-12 psi)
If you are familiar with this location process or the various equipment available please respond. Thank you.


----------

